# Moto E-phone transfer data using micro usb cable



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Using Moto E-phone.

When I plugin micro usb cable from Moto E-phone to Windows 7 computer to transfer data. It doesn't detect any device.

I don't get like in my other Android devices a message of notification to enable or disable USB mass storage.


Do I need to install some drivers to make it work and detect it, so I can transfer files from computer to Moto E phone or vice versa ? 


Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Are you using the motorola tools https://motorola-global-en-uk.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/13038
https://motorola-global-en-uk.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/5123
https://motorola-global-portal.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/71821
Moto E How-to Guides - Moto E Guide


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

No I thought don't need it to work.
So do I need to install software to Windows PC before it works?

Thanks



joeten said:


> Are you using the
> motorola tools https://motorola-global-en-uk.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/13038
> https://motorola-global-en-uk.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/5123
> https://motorola-global-portal.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/71821
> Moto E How-to Guides - Moto E Guide


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

If it's not working as is, then it is worth trying the software option and see how it goes, you can always delete it.


----------

